# Mac lipglass for tanned/brown skin tones



## Bootyliciousx (Jan 14, 2006)

what Mac lipglass are the must have for tanned brown skin tones? Nude tones. Not too bright pinks or reds?


----------



## aziajs (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_what Mac lipglass are the must have for tanned brown skin tones? Nude tones. Not too bright pinks or reds?_

 
Well I just got Madcap and I like that.  Ummmm.  Beaux (Lustreglass) may be nice.


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Madcap, Beaux, Oh Baby, Love Nectar, Luxuriate, Viva Glam V, Springbean


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nymphette, Ornamental, Beaux


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

Pink Clash, Caramel frostee tasti l/g, Latte lick tasti l/g, Flash of Flesh - all of these were LE though.

Bare Fetish l/g from Lingerie also looks really nice and bit similar to Madcap.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 27, 2006)

if you like red, i would suggest pure vanity (love it!) it's quite out there though. or go for venetian lustreglass which imo is a "quieter" red.
you may also want to try viva glam V. It comes out neutral on me but with hints of pink (if that makes sense). btw magnetique which will come out with nocturnelle is a great shade. it's quite bright though but nonetheless gorgeous. you should give it a try. i am NC45/C7 for reference.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 27, 2006)

If you haven't gotten Pink Clash lipglass(LE) from the LURE collection, I think it'd look great on tanned skin. 

And if you don't hate the Lustreglass formula and the brush applicator, I think Love Nectar would be pretty too.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 27, 2006)

sinnamon! i had it and it looked so bad on my light ass skin, looked great on my latina friend


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 30, 2006)

i'm loving the viva glam VI


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 30, 2006)

you could also try varnishing rose lip varnish. it's a pretty pink.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Sep 30, 2006)

Vibrational looks great on darker lips! I know I know, it's like bright yellow in the tube, but when you put it on it's a really nice sheen. 

I also like Insta gold and Love Nectar lustreglasses too


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Sep 30, 2006)

Oops double post!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 3, 2006)

Factory Made lipglass and buex lustregalss


----------



## kimmy (Oct 4, 2006)

Entice, Spite and Lust work really well on darker skintones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you're down for lustreglasses, get your hands on a tube of Sinnamon, Beaux or Instant Gold (i know, on the site and in the tube it seems like Instant Gold would be hella light/pale, but it goes on clear with just little subtle gold shimmers which always looks good on darker skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) HTH!


----------

